# Wax question



## alparent (Oct 23, 2007)

Anybody ever used this wax?
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=20090&cat=1,190,42950&ap=1

Is it anything like Renaissance Wax?


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 23, 2007)

sounds a lot like renaissance wax to me. i know a bunch of people here use that and like it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 23, 2007)

Very interesting, their description is almost a match for the Ren wax. I would put money on it being the same product!  I just ordered a 1oz from AZ for $5.95 so if this is the same, that's a kiler deal!

The Ren wax uses the same term "microcrystalline waxes "


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm thinking its probably a "generic" version of Ren Wax, most likely just as good, and you're right---a LOT less pricey!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 23, 2007)

Granted, it looks like the makers of Ren wax has it locked pretty tight, but I am sure that the change between the two is so minute you will never be able to tell.  Quick, someone buy some and compare it!


----------



## Fred (Oct 24, 2007)

From the way they describe it's use I would imagine that it is very, very similar to Ren Wax. It may have a very slight alteration to the composition of materials used and I doubt that these changes would make any difference at all to our uses. The price is definitely right on! []


----------



## arioux (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi,

It is basically the same wax.  Renaissance Was is made in England and is recongnize by the National Museum and got the Royal seal, thus it's price.  Conservatory wax is made in Canada and used in many art gallery and museum here. It is basically the same wax formulation.  I used Ren wax before and now  I use Conservator's all the time and never saw a difference.  BTW, Alain, i can send you a little sample if you want, i should receive your remaining stuff shortly.  I'll email you sometimes today about it.  

Alfred


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 24, 2007)

Does it smell any better that Ren wax??  [?]


----------



## bradh (Oct 24, 2007)

I have and use both. I find Ren wax a little better, but it is harder to get and much more expensive in Canada.


----------



## alparent (Oct 24, 2007)

Which wax is better? Ren Wax or TSW? 

Is this question aloud?  [][B)]


----------



## les-smith (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />Does it smell any better that Ren wax??  [?]



Yep, that's what I want to know.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 1, 2007)

At half the price, I don't think I care how it smells, any thing with petrochemical hydrocarbons is going to stink, but if it works any thing like renwax I'll buy some as soon as I use up my two ounce 7.95 tin of Renwax,which is one product that seems to do as advertised
Ken Ferrell


----------

